# 1/4 vs 1/2 bits in Makita



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

I have an older Makita 3621 plunge router I am planning to put on my Table.
It says it uses 1/4 bits and has a bushing in it with splits to accept a 1/4 shank. 

Can I remove that bushing and put 1/2 shanks in without a bushing and tighten the nut over it? Can it be done and is it safe?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I have one also,, but it's only 1 1/4hp and can only take on 1/4" shank bits..
You will need to pick up a bigger router to take on 1/2" shanks bits..

I should note,,great tool for doing dovetails on many of the dovetail jigs..

==



awoodnut said:


> I have an older Makita 3621 plunge router I am planning to put on my Table.
> It says it uses 1/4 bits and has a bushing in it with splits to accept a 1/4 shank.
> 
> Can I remove that bushing and put 1/2 shanks in without a bushing and tighten the nut over it? Can it be done and is it safe?
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

I now have a question for you ?,,can you please check your manual out for your 3621 and look up the part number for the 1/2" collet I would love to have one for my router..

I have looked all over the net and I can't find one listed for that one..they all state for 1/4" bits only.


Makita 3621 1-1/4 HP Plunge Router w/ Case
MAKITA 3621 PLUNGE ROUTER 7.8 AMP
3621 1 1/4 HP Plunge Router price comparison
Amazon.com: Makita 3621 1-1/4 HP Plunge Router: Home Improvement
Makita 3621 1-1/4 H.P. Plunge Router with case - Makita Tools

they are say it will take 1/4" but not a word about 1/2" bits.. 

========



Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> What you have is a sleeve adapter so, to answer your question, you can use 1/2" bits without any worries.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*1/2 bit*

I don't have anything in the parts list I downloaded and the maunual is not opening right now. 

I was simply talking about removing the 1/4 coulet and inserting the bit directly into the shaft without a coulet.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess I should reread that a little closer, my fault.

Bobj is correct. You can't simple remove the collet an fasten a bit that way. The collet is what holds the bit in place. 

I will remove my first reply since it is in error.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.


----------

